# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Ασυρματο θυροτηλεφωνο και πορτα

## pinacolada

Γεια χαρα σε ολους.
Ειμαι εντελως ασχετος απο ηλεκτρολογικα γι'αυτο ζηταω τα φωτα σας!
Εχω γραφειο και θελω ,οταν μου χτυπανε το θυροτηλεφωνο,να μπορω με το πατημα ενος κουμπιου ασυρματα χωρις να σηκωνομαι (αλλιως πρεπει ν'αφησω τον πελατη μονο του) ν'ανοιγω την εξωπορτα της οικοδομης.
Το ιδιο να μπορει να συμβει και με την εξωπορτα του γραφειου.

Δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να τραβηξω καλωδιο μιας και αυτο πρεπει να γινει σε ολους τους χωρους του γραφειου.
Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα εαν κραταω δυο τηλεχειριστηρια.
Διαβασα σε αλλο post οτι μπορει να γινει πατεντα αλλα δεν αναφερεται ποια!

Υπαρχει κατι ετοιμο?Και που θα το βρω?
Μπορει να φτιαχτει?Και ποιος το φτιαχνει?
Το θυροτηλεφωνο μου ειναι το απλο  (*LT TERRANEO 600 (White)* και μπορειτε να το δειτε στο: http://www.intercomsrus.com/intercom...inder_tool.htm
Η πορτα μου δεν εχει ηλεκτρονικη κλειδαρια.
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!!

----------


## her

Αυτό που γίνεται είναι να ανοίγει την πόρτα από μακριά με ένα  τηλεχειριστήριο. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα ανοίξει την πόρτα από όποιο  σημείο του σπιτιού είναι αλλά δεν θα μπορεί να μιλήσει αυτόν που είναι  στην είσοδο. Απλά θα ανοίξει την πόρτα με το τηλεχειριστήριο. Δεν ξέρω  αν σου κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. 						

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70477

----------


## xsterg

υπαρχουν λυσεις τοσο ενσυρματες οσο και ασυρματες. με πλεονεκτηματα και μειονεκτηματα η καθε μεθοδος! 
η ασυρματη εχει το πλεονεκτημα της ευκολιας αλλα το μειονεκτημα οτι η δεν εχεις εποπτεια του πιος μπαινει και βγαινει η πρεπει να βαλεις χωριστο συστημα για να βλεπεις ποιος μπαινει και ποιος βγαινει αρα παλι παμε στο ενσυρματο. 
το ενσυρματο τωρα εχει το πλεονεκτημα του οτι μπορεις να βλεπεις τον επισκεπτη αλλα χανεις την ελευθερια της κινησης!
εγω εχω να προτεινω και το αλλο παντως. αν εχεις η θελεις να βαλεις τηλ κεντρο υπαρχουν μαρκες που υποστηριζουν ανοιγμα και επικοινωνια πορτας. συνηθως βλεπουν την πορτα και το θυροτηλεφωνο σαν εσωτερικο οποτε γινεται κληση εσωτερικου και αναλογα ανοιγεις η οχι την πορτα με πληκτρο η κωδικο.

----------


## chipakos-original

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι κάποια καλωδίωση δεν την γλυτώνεις είτε ενσύρματα είται ασύρματα οπότε πρέπει να συνενοηθείς με τον ηλεκτρολόγο που σου έβαλε το θυροτηλέφωνο. Και κάτι ακόμα ,πρέπει να βάλης οπωσδήποτε ηλεκτρικό κυπρί στην πόρτα σου για ενσύρματο ή ασύρματο άνοιγμα. Φυσικά ισχύουν όλα τα παραπάνω που σου έγραψαν ο her και ο xsterg ( έλεγχος πρόσβασης,τηλεχειριστήριο)κλπ.

----------

